# Fantastic Vent Installation



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I am going to install and wire a Fantastic Vent in my 2005 26RS tomorrow morning. I have all the tools (Vent, leveling caulk, roof cleaner, wire, tools, etc). My plan is to first clean the roof, inspect all joints, and then proceed with the new mod. My concern is whether I need to do all this work from a ladder leaning against the side of the trailer or get on top of the trailer. I am a bit concerned with actually getting on top of the trailer as I do not want to do any damage. Has anyone actually gotten on top of their trailer and can you offer suggestions? Is the roof flat such that I could lay plywood down to spread the weight or would that potentially do more damage to the rubber roof?


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

This is too funny. Before I posted this query, I did a number of forum searches on this topic and could not find anything. After posting the query, I did a Google search on the topic and found a link directly back to this forum with a number of suggestions. I am still laughing! From what I gather from the search, it is possible to get on top of the roof but one must not plan on doing any jumping jacks while up there. Most people also suggest protecting the top edges of the trailer with towels or foam when leaning the ladder against the camper. I have one of those folding extension ladders that might just be perfect for the job. I am also thinking that I might be able to reach everything be leaning my torso onto the top of the camper and sharing my weight with the ladder. I am quite sure my DW will be more than happy to hold and stabilize the ladder while I am on it.

Anyways, suggestions will still be appreciated...


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

No problem with walking on top of the trailer......unless you are a real heavy-weight. How else can you inspect the roof, do caulking repairs, and wash it a couple of times a year?

Just be careful and not use any sharp tools up there without protecting the roof membrane. Distributing your weight around your work area with a couple of small pieces of plywood would be a good idea, but again, make sure there is no sharp edges.

Gary


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Would it be okay to wear my metal golf cleats up there in an effort to really grab into the roof to keep from slipping and falling? just kidding...lol


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

marker said:


> No problem with walking on top of the trailer......unless you are a real heavy-weight. How else can you inspect the roof, do caulking repairs, and wash it a couple of times a year?
> 
> Just be careful and not use any sharp tools up there without protecting the roof membrane. Distributing your weight around your work area with a couple of small pieces of plywood would be a good idea, but again, make sure there is no sharp edges.
> 
> Gary


Thanx for the info Marker...we will see how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Please define "real heavyweight".


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We had 3 on the roof of our OB during the pdi. The lightest was ~180. Not saying it was a good idea, but it didn't fail....

I tend to crawl around to distribute the weight better....


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I go on the roof of my trailer all the time. Just try to distrubute your weight over the largest area possible and follow the ceiling joists or wall edges as you move around.

DAN


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Sweet. Sounds like we could pitch a tent up there if the sites were too tight, jk, lol. Raining today, looks like this mod will wait until tomorrow! Thanx for everyone's input...


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> Please define "real heavyweight".


I'm not going there!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Installed and wired the Fantastic fan this evening. Getting too dark to apply caulking...covered the entire area with tarp to protect overnight and will caulk tomorrow. Fairly easy install, wired into the bathroom fan wiring...not too bad, must have the wall switch on but that is okay. At a later time I may reroute the wires directly to the breaker box. I might add another one in the bunk room too.

Getting on the roof was not too bad, sturdier than I thought it would be. I laid down a thick canvas tarp and placed a piece of plywood on top to spread my weight around. I am glad I got up there...saw a few spots that could use some caulking...not too bad yet but I will get them before they start leaking. Guess I can't complain since my camper is 2005 and never had any roof work done! Actually, I am quite surprised how good the roof and caulking condition was. In fact, the most difficult part of this mod was removing the existing caulk from the old screened vent opening!

For the record, I weigh in at 220 and had absolutely no problems on top of the roof. Helps to spread the weight with plywood though...


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

deanintemp said:


> Installed and wired the Fantastic fan this evening. Getting too dark to apply caulking...covered the entire area with tarp to protect overnight and will caulk tomorrow. Fairly easy install, wired into the bathroom fan wiring...not too bad, must have the wall switch on but that is okay. At a later time I may reroute the wires directly to the breaker box. I might add another one in the bunk room too.
> 
> Getting on the roof was not too bad, sturdier than I thought it would be. I laid down a thick canvas tarp and placed a piece of plywood on top to spread my weight around. I am glad I got up there...saw a few spots that could use some caulking...not too bad yet but I will get them before they start leaking. Guess I can't complain since my camper is 2005 and never had any roof work done! Actually, I am quite surprised how good the roof and caulking condition was. In fact, the most difficult part of this mod was removing the existing caulk from the old screened vent opening!
> 
> For the record, I weigh in at 220 and had absolutely no problems on top of the roof. Helps to spread the weight with plywood though...


Did you replace an existing fan or was this a new install. If you replaced an existing fan did you have to do any cutting of the roof and ceiling? How hard was it fishing the wire to the bathroom fan?

Steve


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Outbacker47; aka - Steve;

This was not a replacement of an existing fan. It was, however, a replacement of an opening roof vent. This vent is located about 3' away from my bathroom vent (with fan). The install was very easy as the new Fantastic Vent simply fit into the existing opening. Fishing the wires was VERY easy, I simply pushed them between the ceiling insulation and an aluminum rafter to the opening in the bathroom vent. Once I took the interior fascia down from the bathroom vent I was able to see and manage all the wiring in that area. This was soooo easy I am considering adding a second unit to the vent in the bunk room as that vent has a light nearby that I could tap into. The only litle itty bitty issue is that I must have the bathroom's wall mounted fan switch turned on to operate the new Fantastic Vent - no big deal as the bathroom fan also has an on/off switch at the unit. Therefore, I can run the new fan without having to run the bathroom fan.

The most difficult part of this project was getting the old caulk off the rooftop around the old vent assembly. That and getting the weather to cooperate with me. It rained pretty hard last night and I did not yet caulk the new installation - good thing I laid a tarp over the area before I went to bed last night! I will finish the caulking today as the weather is supposed to clear early today.

On a scale of 1-10 (10 being the hardest) I would rate this a 3...did the entire install by myself with no additional help in less about 2-hours (including cleaning the roof).


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

deanintemp said:


> Outbacker47; aka - Steve;
> 
> This was not a replacement of an existing fan. It was, however, a replacement of an opening roof vent. This vent is located about 3' away from my bathroom vent (with fan). The install was very easy as the new Fantastic Vent simply fit into the existing opening. Fishing the wires was VERY easy, I simply pushed them between the ceiling insulation and an aluminum rafter to the opening in the bathroom vent. Once I took the interior fascia down from the bathroom vent I was able to see and manage all the wiring in that area. This was soooo easy I am considering adding a second unit to the vent in the bunk room as that vent has a light nearby that I could tap into. The only litle itty bitty issue is that I must have the bathroom's wall mounted fan switch turned on to operate the new Fantastic Vent - no big deal as the bathroom fan also has an on/off switch at the unit. Therefore, I can run the new fan without having to run the bathroom fan.
> 
> ...


Dean, Thanks for the reply. It sounds like something I can definitely do myself. We had a fantastic fan in our last camper and we loved it and really miss not having one in the OB. You sold me. 
Thanks Steve


----------

